# Won't play ball



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Some goldens have the ball drive and some don't. My guys are middle of the road. It is fun for a while but then they loose interest.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

She just may not be into it, or she may have never been exposed or encouraged to 'play'. They can keep trying different toys, squeaky ones, ones with real fur might be cool for her, for balls try one that dispenses food so she's rewarded for playing with them, or even something like a kong with a smear of peanut butter or even her kibble mixed with some canned dog food to stick it in might get her into the idea of toys.

Being around dogs who like toys but aren't going to fight her for them will help too.

It might just take some time.

Lana


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,
I wonder if she was just used as a breeder dog and never really allowed to play. So they may have to take it slow and introduce toys and help to build her confidence. Take her to a obedience class and give her lots of praise when she does good. That will help to build it and socialization. Maybe she really hasnt seen dogs playing and doesnt know. Does she have other playmates to play with? I would not take her to a dog park but if they have some friends with dogs around the same size then I would ask for a playdate to see how she is with other dogs.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I have a male and a female. My female will literally play fetch until your so tired you can't throw it anymore. My male just stares at you like you have lost your mind when you throw him a ball. He has a "You threw it, you go get it" mentality. But on the other hand, she won't play with any toys and he always has a stuffed animal in his mouth. They just all have their own little personalities.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Kally76 said:


> Welcome to the forum! I have a male and a female. My female will literally play fetch until your so tired you can't throw it anymore. My male just stares at you like you have lost your mind when you throw him a ball. He has a "You threw it, you go get it" mentality. But on the other hand, she won't play with any toys and he always has a stuffed animal in his mouth. They just all have their own little personalities.


This is so true. My boy is like yours. Not interested in balls, but loves his stuffies.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I miss this soooooooo much, spencer would play ball, untill, he would drop, none of the others will play, keep trying with spirit, but not much interest. Miss you spencer, in every way.


----------



## ALR1955 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's input. We are going to visit them in December and we are taking our two - Addison & Chloe with us. They love to travel and love playing with other dogs too so I'm hoping - and so is Ken - that our girls will help out in the socializing and playing aspects and teaching of their dog - Roxie. Addison is not as "playful" as Chloe and I understand the individual personalities of Goldens. (This is our second set of two) but this is a little strange. I have had pretty good history training and working with Goldens and Labs with regards to behavior; obediance; and especially field hunting. Ken's dog just doesn't seem to have the "playful" instinct. We DO intend to work on it though - Thanks again.


----------

